
Artosis on DeepMind and StarCraft - dagw
http://espn.go.com/esports/story/_/id/14971219/infinite-apm-artosis-deepmind-starcraft-part-1
======
dagw
part 2: [http://espn.go.com/esports/story/_/id/15019778/infinite-
apm-...](http://espn.go.com/esports/story/_/id/15019778/infinite-apm-artosis-
deepmind-starcraft-part-2)

